# Aged care



## jhoy0320 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey everyone..do you know where can I study certificate 3 in aged care at low tuition fee??either online or on campus..thanks any advices and recommendation would be appreciated..


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jhoy0320 said:


> Hey everyone..do you know where can I study certificate 3 in aged care at low tuition fee??either online or on campus..thanks any advices and recommendation would be appreciated..


What state do you live in?


----------



## jhoy0320 (Dec 5, 2012)

aussiesteve said:


> What state do you live in?


 hi aussiesteve I'm currently living in Nsw thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

jhoy0320 said:


> hi aussiesteve I'm currently living in Nsw thanks


Sorry I am in Old, up here there appears to be free courses available.


----------



## PinayOZ (Jan 22, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Sorry I am in Old, up here there appears to be free courses available.


hello ..could you please share it with me? i live in Qld. 
thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

PinayOZ said:


> hello ..could you please share it with me? i live in Qld.
> thanks


I will chase it up for you and advise.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

PinayOZ said:


> hello ..could you please share it with me? i live in Qld.
> thanks


Google "certificate 3 guarantee" there are some courses there that are free but not alot. You will need to contact them. The aged care one is combined with disability services.

There is also a company called strategix and they offer a community services one for free of that interests you.


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Google "certificate 3 guarantee" there are some courses there that are free but not alot. You will need to contact them. The aged care one is combined with disability services.
> 
> There is also a company called strategix and they offer a community services one for free of that interests you.


Hi mish am living in perth.can u suggest me aged care courses to find a job at fast and easy.tx


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

rajurengith said:


> Hi mish am living in perth.can u suggest me aged care courses to find a job at fast and easy.tx


Hi Rajurengith. Sorry I am not sure if Perth offer some free ones like QLD does (though not many). If they don't then the full price will be around $2500. Just google aged care courses Perth and see what appears and then make some phone calls to a few and see which ones you like.

My suggestion is to look for a place where they will make the placement (practice hours) for you that way you don't need to do it yourself. Also from what I have heard about the ones where they find the placement for you is that majority of people will then continue working with them after they finish their placement.

You will also need to make sure that it is an accrediated course that you are looking at.

I know that $2500 might sound like alot of money but they may offer payment plans throughout the course. Also if you think about it once you have a job you will pay for the cost of the course within a few months that beats being unemployed and getting no income for 6 months. Sometimes you have to spend money to make money.

I did a google search and found this one for you: Cert III in Aged Care

I don't know if they organise the practical for you so you will have to ask about that one. The thing that is good about this one is that the theory is full time where alot of aged courses I have seen are only 2 days a week so therefore take longer to complete (usually 12 weeks [9 weeks theory and 3 weeks prac]).


----------



## rajurengith (Apr 5, 2013)

Mish said:


> Hi Rajurengith. Sorry I am not sure if Perth offer some free ones like QLD does (though not many). If they don't then the full price will be around $2500. Just google aged care courses Perth and see what appears and then make some phone calls to a few and see which ones you like.
> 
> My suggestion is to look for a place where they will make the placement (practice hours) for you that way you don't need to do it yourself. Also from what I have heard about the ones where they find the placement for you is that majority of people will then continue working with them after they finish their placement.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much..really appreciated your effort.beautiful.these information is very useful for me.you are a legend.chears.


----------

